# Eyeshadows...Do you prefer to keep them single or put them in pallets?



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 29, 2008)

I have 17 single MAC eyeshadows that I've collected here and there from the MAC store to my local CCO. I also have a MAC 15 palette filled with 10 MAC pan e/s that I got at the pro store, so I have yet to actually depot an eyeshadow.

For now on I hope to buy the majority of e/s in the pans so I can just put them in the 15 palette's which would save me room in the long run, I just can't decide if I should try depotting my singles. Part of me actual likes the e/s in the single pots, I think they look cute in them..... 

Anyway, on to the post question, do you prefer your MAC eyeshadows in the single pots or palettes?


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 1, 2008)

It'd be great to have some B2M containers and exchange them for a free lipstick! And since you already have a 15-pan palette why not? Although I hesitate depotting e/s if it's limited edition or comes in those unique containers like in Moonbathe, etc.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 1, 2008)

I depot everything!  I don't care what it is, it goes into my palette. It's so much easier to navigate and I get lots of free l/s or shadows.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

^^  It's great to B2M them as long as the store/counter will take them without the pan, a lot of them won't do it.  That has deterred me from depotting anymore of my shadows, plus it doesn't bother me that they are in the pot.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 1, 2008)

woahh they don't accept it without the burnt pan? i  have a zillion back to macs that i was saving up but i threw out all the plastic pansss!!!!! i had no ideaa grrr ill be upset if they say no!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

They wouldn't take mine without the tin pan & I didn't have the tin pan because it was in my pallette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Some people on here say they have done it without any trouble, but others myself included, were turned down because there was no tin in the pot.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 1, 2008)

^I was able to exchane mine without the tin pans with no questions asked.  I don't know why some MAC stores would be so strict about it...I think the plastic materials are the ones that should matter.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 1, 2008)

Definitely a palette- it would be a pain in the butt for me to dig around finding the color I want if they were in the containers.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree Janwa09.  Since I had so much trouble, I haven't depotted since


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 1, 2008)

My collection of shadows grew waaaay too large for me to keep them in pots - I've got enough for 5 palettes at least by now! (Tho I'm sure still less than other members =P).  Too much to rummage through, even with my blushes (I've got 2 2/3 palettes filled).  Like others have said, it's much easier to find what I'm looking for when they're laid out in a palette.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a ton of MAC shadows and they all stay in their boxes and in their pots.  I personally am not a big fan of depotting.  It could be because I am afraid I will ruin them if I try to depot (even though everyone swears it is sooo easy).  I guess I am in the minority!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2008)

I have 92 e/s and which ever ones I didn't buy in pallette form are depotted =] I depot EVERYTHING!! And my counter takes them back w/o the pan, so i'm good!

Depotting is quick once you get the hang of it, 17 shouldn't take you long at all, and then think of how easy colors will be to find =]


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 1, 2008)

I have depotted all of mine.  If it's not organized where I can see it, I tend to forget that I have it.  I hate to not use beautiful e/s shades.  I like to organize them by color.  Also, it prevents me from buying e/s that I don't need.  

I hate to hear others had a problem returning their depotted containers for the B2M.  Fortunately, I have had no problem so far.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have a ton of MAC shadows and they all stay in their boxes and in their pots.  I personally am not a big fan of depotting.  It could be because I am afraid I will ruin them if I try to depot (even though everyone swears it is sooo easy).  I guess I am in the minority! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, you are not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got many, many single MAC shadows and they all stay in their boxes. I am a hugh fan of single eye shadows.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 1, 2008)

Single shadows in their plastic cases travel better and stay fresher and have a longer shelf life. Palettes are more convenient.
I haven't had a problem returning the little plastic eyeshadow containers B2M!!


----------



## adegea (Mar 1, 2008)

I prefer my 15 pallet, although I have some EL that I don't want to depot (Barbie's).


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Mar 1, 2008)

I like to B2M! So I would say palettes, but thats just me


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I have 4 nearly full palettes (b/c I pressed pigments too) but its weird, getting my look together in the morning I seem to go for the singles more often than opening the palettes. 

So I'm conflicted right now, I liked depotting them but I don't go for them as often (which is weird since there's like 15 in each, you'd think I'd go for them more for the many colour options....)


----------



## *KT* (Mar 1, 2008)

The decision to depot was a storage issue for me.  Because the lids of the singles are rounded, they aren't exactly stackable.  I had 17 singles in a section of the top tray of my traincase, now I've got 9 4-pan palettes occupying the same space (3 stacks of 3).  

If I can't see something, I won't use it so I use the 4-pan palettes.  If they made 15 pan pallets with a clear cover, I'd be all over those.  

I depot my LE ones ASAP so if something does go horribly wrong while depotting I have the option of getting another one before it's gone forever.  I use my CHI flat iron protected by a piece of parchment paper.  So far, everything's depotted beautifully, not a single nick in my shadows.   *knocks on wood*


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 1, 2008)

pots, since I lost a pallet before, not fun


----------



## piwicore (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_^I was able to exchane mine without the tin pans with no questions asked.  I don't know why some MAC stores would be so strict about it...I think the plastic materials are the ones that should matter._

 

It shouldnt be a problem...at my counter we take back everything for B2M. And its not just the plastic, its glass, metal,etc..so even the empty magnetic palette pans count. 

And as for palette vs single...i only keep the limited editions in their containers. After a while you end up with so much that it gets bulky to keep everything in the pots. (and the LE ones are so cute..i wouldnt want to ruin them)

Audra B

MUA/Hair Stylist


----------



## Purity (Mar 1, 2008)

I only have 6 of them so far, and I'm debatting with my self weather I should depot or not when I get more, but I think I will keep them in their pots because 1) there're no pro stores in Sweden, so it's not very easy for me to get ahold of a pallet, and 2) I like the look of them in the pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 will have to find a nice storage sollution soon so that I can easliy find what I am looking for, though. I have about 46 pigment samples and I'm cursing every time I have to rummage through my makeup bag to find the right one


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adegea* 

 
_I prefer my 15 pallet, although I have some EL that I don't want to depot (Barbie's)._

 
Same here
My Barbie, McQueen, Moonbathe and Lure e/s's stay in their pots
Everything else is depotted
I have yet to take them but I did ask my counter and they have no problems with it aslong as the container is not totally mangled


----------



## pahblov (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I'm one of the few who depots everything and puts them in 4-pan palettes. The quads save room, like the 15-pan, but I like that the top is clear, so I can see inside. They also give me more options for traveling with my kit and storing them.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_pots, since I lost a pallet before, not fun_

 
ouch,, i'd be depressed for days


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

I dropped my greens palette the other day and broke Thunder, waternymph, sprout and juxt.  Now i'm keeping them in their pots.  :/


----------



## LaChinita (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmmm I think since I've depotted my first set of shadows, I prefer pallets now because it does save so much time especially when I'm in a rush (which is most of the time!).  I used to spend so much time rummaging through my makeup case to find the one I'm looking for...then when I need to go back and add color I end up misplacing the one I used, which again takes time for me to look for...so yeah.  Pallets, definitely.  And you really can't beat the B2M program...


----------



## gatsby (Mar 1, 2008)

I depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not only does this mean that they're all organized and all in one place (no hunting around, no forgetting I have certain shadows) it also prevents me from buying too many because I organize them in rows by colour. ^_^


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, I ended up depotting 5 shadows this morning. Since I had 10 pan e/s in my 15 palette I thought I'd fill it up and see how it goes.

I had watched a few video's on YOuTube on how to depot and it ended up being really easy. I was even able to heat and peel off the sticker with the name of the color and put it over the magnet. Very simple, and I know it will save lots of room, but I still like the look of the singles. I'll probably end up depotting the rest though....

I had an empty studio fix bottle, so now I have my 6 for B2M. I just hope they accept them e/s without the tin pans.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^  It's great to B2M them as long as the store/counter will take them without the pan, a lot of them won't do it._

 
They are putting the de-potted plastic piece back into the plastic case, aren't they?  It's just the silver metal pan with the shadow that's missing?  And they still won't take it back?  That's so wrong.


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 2, 2008)

i loved them in their pots but they started multiplying and there was no space for them anymore! hehe.. so now they're depotted

the B2M policy changes from one store to another, in Dubai they wont take the pots without the tin pans and they wont take it if its burned (wtf?) but thankfully in AD where i live they take them in any form ^_^


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_They are putting the de-potted plastic piece back into the plastic case, aren't they?  It's just the silver metal pan with the shadow that's missing?  And they still won't take it back?  That's so wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, just the tin & shadow was missing.  When I took them back, they clearly made it a point to look in the shadow pots (even though I was returning a lot of different items)


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 2, 2008)

I prefer palettes. I just recently made the switch because it was just getting so difficult to keep track of my shadows and when i was in a rush i couldn't find what i needed. This keeps all of them in one place and color coordinated so makes it so much faster. Plus when i travel it'll be much easier. Last year i lugged my collection to india in pots and it was a pain!! This year it'll be better!!

I just did a lot of depotting this weekend. I depotted all 31 of my shadows and took most of them in and got 4 free shadows which i now have to depot and then will be able to take another 6 in for one more free shadow. They didn't make a fuss about how the containers came back so i guess i got lucky. I even asked the MA if it mattered and he said no and i had asked another MA earlier in the week at the same location and she said no too!!


----------



## frankenstain (Mar 2, 2008)

I think they're cuter in the pots. But I still get Pro Pan and depot because it would eventually be too many to sift through in a drawer. It would take too long to get the one you're looking for you know? And I depot cause I love MAC lipstick.


----------



## redambition (Mar 2, 2008)

i prefer palettes. it's just easier to store, find and use my shadows.


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2008)

I depot everything. I'm a guru at it!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont depot, I like to keep them in the cases.


----------



## liv (Mar 2, 2008)

I have almost all of my stila shadows in palettes (8 or 4 pans) and I love having them in palettes because I can reorganize them, color code, etc, but my MAC ones are in pots. I'm too afraid to depot them; plus, I don't have enough to fill a 15 pan so I don't really have a need to palette them yet.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 4, 2008)

Palette for sure because with the empty pots i can take them in to MAC and get free lipstick. WOO 
Plus, having all your colours in the same container in front of you is nice.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 4, 2008)

i like small quad palettes because:

a. i hate how you cant see through the palette covers.  if i don't see you, i won't use you.  they are very cute as little quads.  lil pots are annoying to carry around.  i feel like such a douche having 4 little pots lined up for use in public washrooms.  yeah uh... sometimes i have to do my makeup at school lol

b. if you drop a small palette like the quad versus the bigger 15 palette, the smaller one wont be as likely to break.  i drop my diana eyes allll the time. lol

c. i can easily stack the quads like a filing cabinet and "flip" through for what i need.  i like this better than a bunch of 15s in a pile and having to open them to see whats inside...

d. they are easy to travel and not have to worry about case cracking (kinda like the cd case effect - cds in my bag ALWAYS crack, but never quads)

yep, thats my opinion


----------



## meehpink143 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm a vote for the pots!! If I ever want to fill a palette form, I'll buy the e/s's in pan form because it's cheaper!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 5, 2008)

I love the pallets, all the loose ones make me mad.  I need to go pick up a 3rd 15-pan since I just hit up a CCO for about 9 shadows, heh.  I think I might get some extras, and rearrange mine by color because I am now annoyed by bright pink being next to a brown next to a green, where the rest of the greens are in a different pallet


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AtomicMishaps* 

 
_I have 17 single MAC eyeshadows that I've collected here and there from the MAC store to my local CCO. I also have a MAC 15 palette filled with 10 MAC pan e/s that I got at the pro store, so I have yet to actually depot an eyeshadow.

For now on I hope to buy the majority of e/s in the pans so I can just put them in the 15 palette's which would save me room in the long run, I just can't decide if I should try depotting my singles. Part of me actual likes the e/s in the single pots, I think they look cute in them..... 

Anyway, on to the post question, do you prefer your MAC eyeshadows in the single pots or palettes?_

 
i like them in the pots, but they take up so much space. ive got two palettes now full with ones ive depotted and im gonna depot the rest, the only thing is im scared of ruining them when depotting but so far so good


----------



## Dianora (Mar 5, 2008)

Palettes, because I have way too many to sift through every morning when I'm getting dressed. Plus, like someone else mentioned earlier, when I can group by color, it shows me exactly what I own and reduces the chance that I'll buy colors too similar to what I already have.


----------



## MissVivaMac (Mar 5, 2008)

I have over a hundred shadows so putting them in the pallet is just easier for me and less expensive! Also I like to coordinate my pallets by color/texture


However, LE items have their own drawer in my house, I do not depot those.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone else wish they would come up with a larger palette? 15 spaces isn't enough and all my warm colours overflow into 2 palettes because of this. 

Then of course, I have my cool colour palettes, my bright colour palette...


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a bigger pallet actually


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 5, 2008)

I have all my es in quads by colour ie: 4 blues, 4 pinks etc. and I've only bought colours that already come in the pan form as they are cheaper. I doubt I'm going to be buying any new es in the near future as 48 colours is more than enough for me right now and I'm trying to build my collection of other MAC products like blushes and lipsticks at the moment. But I'm sure down the road I'm going to go back to buying es and then I'll probably put them in the bigger pallets. I don't think I would ever keep them in the pots bc it would take up way to much space.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 6, 2008)

In case this might inspire someone to depot...

I had to find my shadows a new home once we moved b/c the room where I keep my m/u doesn't have a good wall to put up the cabinet I used to store everything in (it had mirrors for doors, I loved it!).  Soooo ... I depotted whatever I hadn't yet, put them in palettes and double-sided-taped them to the keyboard tray of a little desk I bought as my vanity.  Scary thing is, this isn't all of them b/c I can't fit any more palettes, so the rest are sitting in quad palettes.

Storing them this was is sooo much easier and faster in the mornings to get an overview of what I want.  And fun to look at too!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 3 full palettes and have 3 shadows in my 4th palette. lol I love to organize them by colors, its so convenient.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 6, 2008)

I only keep shadows single if they're LE. I LOVE palettes - I feel it keeps things more organized. Whenever I am off to work I put the two or three pans I'll be using into the smaller palette. So convenient...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 6, 2008)

O and they need to make a 30 slot palette like seriously. lol


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ LOL seriously I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 6, 2008)

I would love it if LE shadows came in pallet form.


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 13, 2008)

A few years ago I had the store depot a few for me but since I rarely get to that store I keep them in the pots...


----------



## Winnie (Mar 13, 2008)

I love my palette! At uni, I don't have the extra storage space so it's more convenient and cheaper to have them in my palette. I find it so much easier to see what colours I have and I like that you can easily see by eye, colours that might go well together. I like using my quad palette for travel as it's better than taking the whole palette with me so I select the ones I want to use and pop them in my palette!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 15, 2008)

I currently only have 2 four slot pallets but am considering getting a 15 one. I don't know though. I like the idea of all the B2M i will get if I keep them seperate and I also feel it is easier to get more colour on the brush from the potted ones (because I ca hold them in my hand if you get me). I do think the pallets are really well organised though. I'd never thought about keeping my pans in a 15 and taking them out and into a smaller pallet when I go out..I may just have to try that!


----------



## .:jinx:. (Mar 15, 2008)

i always kept my shadows in pots until a couple of weeks ago.  i decided to try depotting them .  depotting is easy and i love my palette!  its so organized and i have so much more space


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I would love it if LE shadows came in pallet form._

 
That would make me SO happy!


----------



## jay0hwhy (Mar 15, 2008)

i love my palette, but today i b2med and got "post haste" and while i was depotting it it like, rose up, and when i tried to put it back into the pan it like, cracked!

now i'm not sure about this depotting business--- but i probably will still do it just for the cases.

but yeah, palettes rock! yay for saving space!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 18, 2008)

B2M e/s depotting doesnt make sense to me. You pay $10 for a e/s pan and $14 for a pot... x(6) = $24.00... You could purchase your own with the $$ you would pay the difference for the pot?? Yeah I B2M Lipsticks, Foundation sticks, bottles, Compacts etc..But why spend the money for a pot when you dont have to??? Just my opinion.. <3


----------



## Jot (Mar 18, 2008)

i keep all mine in singles. I don't have a pro store near me so makes my choice easier. I nearly bought a pallet once but my husband didn't like the look of it - no idea why i listened to him!! I do find that if i want to travel its easier to take the singles if i just want to take a few colours i guess quads would be good but wouldn't want to take 15 pan pallets with me all the time.


----------



## geeko (Mar 18, 2008)

i used to keep most of my eyeshadows in single pots...till i purchased a a couple of 15 pan palettes.. now 75 colors are in the 15 pan palettes whereas the rest of my 30 odd colors are in singles which i'm not goin to depot because they are in special packaging


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Mar 18, 2008)

*should i depot?*

ive got so many eyeshadows but i can't decide whether to depot them or not. I like them all being in their individual pots but it's just the storage. They would look so much neater depotted in to pallettes? What do you all think?  If youve depotted your eyeshadows was it the right move?
TIA!!
x


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

All I can say is B2M!! So glad I depotted, and they are so much more organized! Not to mention the 12 free items I got for doing so!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

I depotted a few of mine, had trouble returning them for B2M (they wouldn't take them without the pan), so have never depotted since.  Here is a thread about it: http://specktra.net/f165/eyeshadows-...pallets-92256/


----------



## Amaranth (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Yes, they no longer accept depotted MAC eyeshadows, they must still have the metal pan inside. I'm going to depot a bunch of mine again, it's definitely easier for storage purposes.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Yes, they no longer accept depotted MAC eyeshadows, they must still have the metal pan inside. I'm going to depot a bunch of mine again, it's definitely easier for storage purposes._

 
were did you hear that they no longer accept them?  we never got any info from corporate saying this, so we still take them.  and since employees can't b2m, i send em down to my sister.  the store she takes em to accepts em.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_i keep all mine in singles. I don't have a pro store near me so makes my choice easier. I nearly bought a pallet once but my husband didn't like the look of it - no idea why i listened to him!! I do find that if i want to travel its easier to take the singles if i just want to take a few colours i guess quads would be good but wouldn't want to take 15 pan pallets with me all the time._

 

I dont have a Pro Store. I live in Hawaii..At least I dont think its a Pro Store.. but we have like 2 free standing stores on Oahu and thats it. I bought them at a regular store. I just purchased my pallets last week... I bought 8 >.<!!!! Still depotting all the shadows.. got extras cus Im crazy...


----------



## Amaranth (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

I took them to the freestanding store in Ottawa. They called the company to see if it was okay, and they said they could no longer be accepted.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 18, 2008)

It depends on how many you have? I've purchased quite a few over the last 4 months, and can't imagine digging around for singles. 

But.... it was a big pain in the arse to depot them! Good thing I got rewarded with a free lippie for every 6 of them


----------



## mreichert (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_I took them to the freestanding store in Ottawa. They called the company to see if it was okay, and they said they could no longer be accepted._


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_I took them to the freestanding store in Ottawa. They called the company to see if it was okay, and they said they could no longer be accepted._

 
hmmm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well, until they send out a memo, we're still gonna take em.  it's strange that they would say that and not inform all locations.


----------



## Amaranth (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hmmm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well, until they send out a memo, we're still gonna take em.  it's strange that they would say that and not inform all locations._

 
Yeah I know, people seem to be having mixed results when they try to bring them back. I did a MAC Live Chat just after I went last summer, and the woman said that they would no longer be accepting the eyeshadow pots without the pans for B2M. They still accepted them when I went though, but I sort of argued with them because at the time I was SURE they could still take them, hahaha. Whoops. I bet I looked like a huge jerk. Oh well, they still invite me to their release parties, so they can't hate me too much. But this was also at the time when MAC was apparently changing their policy. From what I've heard though, the majority of stores won't accept them. Worth a shot though, I guess.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2008)

Recently I've been considering depotting my shadows but I keep thinking about what would happen if me and my clumsy hands dropped a palette and ruined a whole pan full of shadows. Oh the humanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! So I don't think I'm going to do it or if I do I will just make a few quads of my most used colours.

_*Okay ,well I changed my mind and I've started de-potting all of my shadows apart for ones in special packaging. I was running out of space and it's much easier to have them in the  pallets arranged by colour. I can't wait to trade in my empties for free lippies. I have 24 empties already and still have quite a few shadows to go! Woot >_<*_


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to keep all my shadows in their pots however it started to get a bit frustrating searching for the exact shadow I wanted. So i got a palette and now it's much easier with all the colors at your access right away! Although I really do need to go get a quad palette. I arrive at school like an hour early and sometimes do my make-up at my locker and bringing a 15-palette really isn't all that convenient heh.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 21, 2008)

Pans. Pots are cute but I like to see all my colors organized together in 15 palettes


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't have enough shadows to get a pallette but once i hit a certain amount mark of products, I hink a pallette will be much more convinient... and it would feel so professional like, "ooh, look at me! I'm so pro cuz i have a pallette! yeah"


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

So I was in the Atlanta MAC store today exchanging a concealer (1st was too light) and asked if they took the empties from depotting, and she said no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and that they had to have the pan along with.

I kinda want to depot, but haven't yet b/c I don't know think I'll be able to B2M them whenever the time comes (there's a different MA almost each time I go, so I doubt the girl I asked will be there anytime soon). Going back and forth on it, but right now it's not like I have so many shadows to sift through that I can't find _anything_, but I'm starting to notice it's taking longer to do my eyes lately because I have to pull some of the stash out to find a color. And I really want to depot my blushes soooo bad


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

^^ You could depot them, save the container and when you actually use the shadow up, put the tin back in the container.


----------



## frocher (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

........


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

I don't know if this is a weird thing to suggest, but it just kinda popped into my head as I was reading this...

You know how you can get those metal pans really cheap for pressing pigments and whatnot?  Well, if you're itching to b2m, couldn't you just throw one of those in there?

Just a thought


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_So I was in the Atlanta MAC store today exchanging a concealer (1st was too light) and asked if they took the empties from depotting, and she said no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and that they had to have the pan along with._

 
perimeter?  i send them to my sister in atlanta, and she takes em to perimeter, and even the counters, and they've all taken em.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I don't know if this is a weird thing to suggest, but it just kinda popped into my head as I was reading this...

You know how you can get those metal pans really cheap for pressing pigments and whatnot? Well, if you're itching to b2m, couldn't you just throw one of those in there?

Just a thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
good idea!  where do you get those from?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_perimeter?  i send them to my sister in atlanta, and she takes em to perimeter, and even the counters, and they've all taken em._

 
Yeah, Perimeter...Hmm. I guess I'd have to show up with them in hand and see what happens...I don't want them to hate me for it though. This girl that said "no"...I've never seen her there before. I brought my empties in before in a plastic baggie (non e/s) and the latina working there didn't look at them, she just rang me up for my B2M lippie and other stuff I bought.

Has your sister been there recently?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Yeah, Perimeter...Hmm. I guess I'd have to show up with them in hand and see what happens...I don't want them to hate me for it though. This girl that said "no"...I've never seen her there before. I brought my empties in before in a plastic baggie (non e/s) and the latina working there didn't look at them, she just rang me up for my B2M lippie and other stuff I bought.

Has your sister been there recently?_

 
its been a few months.  i would just take them in and see what happens.  it makes no sense that some places won't take them back.  when we explain b2m to customers, we NEVER say that items need to be brought back completely intact.  we just say any glass, metal or plastic container.  obviously with lash cases they need to return both parts, but if a customer brings in a shadestick with no lid we won't turn them down.  a paint without a lid is fine too.  it just boggles my mind.

edit:  i just remembered.  the last time she went was for smoke signals.  i guess it's been quite awhile!  but we have never gotten ANY info stating we can't accept depoted shadows.  obviously i can't b2m, but for someone to not be able to benefit from the policy cause they removed a stupid little piece of metal?  come on, now.  this really pisses me off!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Ok. Well, whenever I end up depotting, I will try because I want more e/s, hehe (not really a lippie person). If not, the worse that happens is that I have to take them back home with me...


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_good idea!  where do you get those from?_

 
Most people I know get them from this website: Makeup Accessories - Pans - Magnets - Lipgloss Pens Etc


----------



## queenofhearts87 (Mar 24, 2008)

Definitely palettes. I would NOT have storage space for my singles. Hell, my MAC collection is growing so quickly that I'm probably going to end up with a train case in a month or two just to stack the palettes. I've hit $540 in the last 6 weeks, and I'm about to do roughly another hundred this weekend, and then another 50 when I get my bonus from work in two weeks. And then it's just going to keep getting worse.

At the rate I buy them, pots would overflow my house. I try to buy pro pans as much as I can, if I'm in Toronto, but if I can only go to my counter I'm up for depotting. It takes me about 5 minutes.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 24, 2008)

Well so far I don't have a pro card or a free standing store near me, so I get the pots... But I DO have a 15 pan pallet with colours that don't match at ALL haha it's so scrambled!! It is all MAC though from about 1.5 years ago when I did go to a freestanding store.  I believe when I get my student pro card in, I'll be getting the pans and pallets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## palatial (Mar 24, 2008)

i definitely love palettes. it took me until i had about 20 pots to finally take the depotting plunge, lol. and i am much happier for it! 

i like it because when everything was in individual pots, i often didn't reach for very many colours, now they're all together right in front of my brush and it's easier to choose and use more. not to mention it's now more efficient and organized in terms of storage, the old pots got me some b2m stuff, AND the pro pan shadows are cheaper.


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh My Gosh and the thought of Lugging all my pots of e/s when Im doing a job like a wedding! *Cringe.. That would take me forever, let alone while doing their makeup, Id be rummaging around looking for everything. (not fun)

Pallets all the way!!

Except for le items (Lure collection >.< too cute)


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 26, 2008)

I have all my e/s in palettes, I only recently depotted them all but I find storage of 3/4 palettes is much easier than 50 little pots. I can see all the colours when I open the palettes too which is much easier and they look so organised and pretty. 

I've also liked having all the pots for B2M and buying the pro pan e/s for the palettes works out cheaper sometimes too.


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 26, 2008)

I have about 30 e/s in the pot and I depotted them all! I was a bit hesitant with the LE but what the heck?! So I depotted them and bought couple of 15 pro palette pan to put them in. Since then, I just buy the e/s at the pro refill pan. At that rate, I had about 4x 15 palettes and its such a pain to open them everytime I need to search for a particular color.  Soooo I decided to sell the 3 and keep 1 and bought empty quad palette instead.  This is very convenient because the top is clear.  I know this will take a lot of space but its easier for me when searching for e/s.


----------



## endlessnot (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_So I was in the Atlanta MAC store today exchanging a concealer (1st was too light) and asked if they took the empties from depotting, and she said no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and that they had to have the pan along with.

I kinda want to depot, but haven't yet b/c I don't know think I'll be able to B2M them whenever the time comes (there's a different MA almost each time I go, so I doubt the girl I asked will be there anytime soon). Going back and forth on it, but right now it's not like I have so many shadows to sift through that I can't find anything, but I'm starting to notice it's taking longer to do my eyes lately because I have to pull some of the stash out to find a color. And I really want to depot my blushes soooo bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow...whoever told you that was WRONG.  I live in Atlanta and bring in my depots (without the metal pan) at least once a month.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *endlessnot* 

 
_Wow...whoever told you that was WRONG. I live in Atlanta and bring in my depots (without the metal pan) at least once a month._

 
do you take em to perimeter?  i'm depotting some stuff right now to send to my sister, and that's where she takes em.  she's not much of a lipstick person, so it's great that she can take em to the store and get shadows or gloss instead.  she's in her mid 30s and is starting to branch out from plain old brown shadows and plum lips, and its nice that she can basically do it for free!


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

hey guys. i just took 12 of my b2m to the mac store at the brea, ca mall....i had depotted all of the eyeshadows and all of my blushes. anyway, the ma there took them no questions asked and i was able to get my heatherette starlet kiss and lollipop loving.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2008)

Palettes for me, although I still have a lot of pots bc Im lazy to depot.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

I depotted whatever shadows I had in pots and no regrets at all!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

I finally depotted today. Yay! I filled up 2 e/s pans but will need to get another for my blush (and 1 more for e/s) soon.

Erine, I'll let you know how it goes when I try to B2M @ Perimeter


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Depotting vs not depoting
*Depotting *
- B2M
- if you're a working MUA, depotting & making pallets & color coordinating everything is much easier to work with
- You don't have to fumble through a million shadows to find the 1 you are looking for
*not depotting*
- If you're not a working MUA there's no reason to depot unless u are a MAC addict lol
- no B2M


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: should i depot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I finally depotted today. Yay! I filled up 2 e/s pans but will need to get another for my blush (and 1 more for e/s) soon.

Erine, I'll let you know how it goes when I try to B2M @ Perimeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
please do.  thanks!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 2, 2008)

I prefer to have palettes. I have a browns/neutrals palette, white/grey/black palette, pink/purple/maroon palette, and blue/teal/green palette, as well as like 15 quads (premade, and selfmade), and several summer and holiday palettes. Most of my colors I depotted myself, and it's just easier to have most of my colors together. It's easier to have to open a few palettes, than open a million small pots if I'm doing an extravagant look, and it's also better than having to dig through a billion pots. I do however, always keep at least one color in the pot if it is special packaging.


----------



## georgiabarredo (Apr 2, 2008)

i find depotting so much fun... im weird.. but i prefer palettes...


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a zillion eyeshadows. I keep them in the pot.
However, I do press my pigments & put htem in a pallette.

MAC has to take back the pots their B2M. I was @ a MAC store today & I told her I hear a lot of ppl are having trouble bringing back the pots w/o the pan. She said, they have to take them back, It's the program. If  you're having a problem, I would def. speak to a manager.


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to prefer palettes. THey look so pretty. But just yesterday I dropped one and broke my Vanilla and Romping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Im keeping them in pots from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Can someone please suggest way to press matte eyeshadow? Im sure there was a thread of this somewhere in this forum but I couldnt find it anywhere.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 3, 2008)

I like palletes because they're easy but I accidentally dropped one of my 4 pan palletes and my poor crystal avalanche has a big chunk now missing. I find they survive drops if they're in pots lol.

Plus B2M means nothing to me, I'm allergic to lipsticks. I'd only depot my pots if I could trade them in for something else like an e/s (pot or pan) which is cheaper than a lipstick anyway.


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I like palletes because they're easy but I accidentally dropped one of my 4 pan palletes and my poor crystal avalanche has a big chunk now missing. I find they survive drops if they're in pots lol.

Plus B2M means nothing to me, I'm allergic to lipsticks. I'd only depot my pots if I could trade them in for something else like an e/s (pot or pan) which is cheaper than a lipstick anyway._

 
If you B2M at a freestanding store (not a counter), you can get a lipstick, lipgloss or *an eyeshadow*.


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

i get the ones already depoted they're in just the tin alone and its like $10.50 i think the other ones are like $15.50


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Apr 4, 2008)

i have pots only, i counted them one day and have about 55, i am thinking about depotting.... the mac web site doesnt have any pallets for sale... where do you get them? i live where the nearest mac counter is 2 hrs away and i am no where near a pro store...


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_If you B2M at a freestanding store (not a counter), you can get a lipstick, lipgloss or *an eyeshadow*._

 
We only have counters and pro stores here and they only offer lipsticks, I asked... grr australia sucks when it comes to MU.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

I do like the convenience and looks of pallets. But I must admit, I'm being a bit lazy and have quite a few to depot.  Oh yeah, I'm scared to death of depotting my BLM shadows and having them crumble before my very eyes, so those will be a permanent single!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm in the palette boat. Just not enough space to store all the pots... I depotted when I hit enough to fill two of the 15 pan palettes. The only regular sized shadow I still have in the pot is Pagan from the McQueen collection. And, oh, oh, the Neo Sci Fi stuff this summer in the orange packaging? SO STAYING IN THE POT. I love orange! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a couple of empty quads on hand if I want to grab a few shadows to go somewhere with me.


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

I like keeping them as singles! Much more convenient for me because I only use two at any one time and  I can just throw them into my makeup bag.


----------



## missgiggly (Apr 11, 2008)

Oooh, I loved reading this thread, everyone's different routines with eyeshadows! For now, as I'm SO new to MAC, I won't depot, until I have a larger collection. Its not an issue with space for me, so I don't need to depot just to save storage space, but when I have enough to fill at least half a 15 palette, I'll go for it. Plus, I like the pots!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 11, 2008)

I always depot mine, I prefer the palettes because it's easier to see the colours and I just like keeping them in one place! 

Although I'm the opposite with my blushes, I prefer keeping _those_ as singles! I guess it's a case of portablity, with eyeshadows I can carry them around in a Quad if I wanted, but can't really do the same with blushers!


----------



## venacava (Apr 12, 2008)

Palettes. I depot everything except rare colors (i.e. parrot) or ones that comes in LE packaging. It's just so much easier to find stuff when everything's organised into color groups. Oh yeah, I leave Lusters in pots. Those little buggers are damn messy and flakes all over the place. Grr.


----------



## elektra513 (May 6, 2008)

Ok, since I last posted in this thread I have depotted all my e/s and filled up 3 palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've made a promise to myself to calm down for a bit, and later this year I will get and fill my 4th (and final) e/s palette. 

*Erine*, I was able to B2M all my empties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which was enough to fill up palette #3. I love the Perimeter store.


Onwards to working on my Nars collection now...


----------



## oracle1 (May 6, 2008)

I perfer palettes.  I organize them by color or groups of color(wht, gray, black) I currently have 13 full palettes and have enought to fill a 14th, but all the colors are different.  Plus palettes take up less space.


----------



## theblackqueen (May 6, 2008)

I really wish that I could keep them all in their pots, but because of money and the fact that i live in a TEENY dorm room, i get the pro pans and tend to depot all of my eyeshadows (unless they come in snazzy containers). If i had all the room in the world i'd keep them in there! Oh yeah! And i just remembered... its a heck of a lot easier to carry around a palette to gigs than like, 6 different individual eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sofabean (May 8, 2008)

when i first started collecting mac eyeshadows, i really liked having them all lined up in pot form, but now that i have so many to keep track of, i definitely do palettes. it's just way easier


----------



## TDoll (May 8, 2008)

Palettes for sure! It would take me forever to do my makeup if I had to dig to find certain colors... Plus, you can see them all so much better in the palette! When I had them in the individual containers, there were so many colors I would forget about because I couldn't see them at the bottom of my bag or in the back of my drawer!  

Luckily, I've still got a MAC store and counter that still accepts the depotted shadows for B2M.  I'll cry when they finally turn me down!


----------



## KikiB (May 9, 2008)

Call me crazy, I would never depot-I would not risk wrecking my shadow. I've considered starting a palette and getting some pro pans, but I would rather spend the cash on the new collections. It'll be something to think about when there is a collection that I'm not as invested in...that will probably be never.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 9, 2008)

Until I get a massive collection I will keep them separate, eventually I will put them in pallets  but once i have to depot I will be devastated


----------



## Lizzie (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsewdizzy* 

 
_i have pots only, i counted them one day and have about 55, i am thinking about depotting.... the mac web site doesnt have any pallets for sale... where do you get them? i live where the nearest mac counter is 2 hrs away and i am no where near a pro store... _

 
You can order a palette from MAC Pro over the phone if you don't have a pro card, which is what I just did the other day.

I depoted my non-LE shadows today and it was supremely easy.  Also, when I bought my laptop there was a thin foam-like piece of material between the screen and the keyboard.  I always save everything so I still have all the packing material in the box my laptop came in and I just cut that material to size and put it in my palette.  I think that will give me some cushion if I ever do drop it (knock on wood).

I don't know if I described the material well, but it kinda looks like this:






I guess there is a *little* truth to when I say "you never know, I might need it later" when I'm being a packrat


----------



## damsel (May 9, 2008)

i put my e/s in quads. i like it because it's small (easy to store in my traincase, less of a loss if i drop it) and i can see what's inside.


----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

I depot my eyeshadows.  It is so much easier to have them in their palettes.  I don't depot LE ones like Moonbathe or Lurce.  I have way too many to keep in their pots.  When I first depotted my e/s, I messed about 10 of them.  I was so pissed but by then end, I got the hang of it.  I don't need them to look pretty but as long as I can use them.


----------



## bebedawl (May 11, 2008)

I prefer the palettes, saves more room and more time (spent looking for them!)


----------



## jin1022000 (May 27, 2008)

I dont have good eyes, if I put them in a pallete, I wouldn't knoe which one is which ... XDDDDDDD... so yes, I WILL LEAVE THEM IN THEIR LIL POTS!!!


----------



## pat (May 27, 2008)

I like both... Pallets take up less space and come in handy when traveling.. I have a good amount of singles, but I have not, and never will depot. hahaha.. my thinking is that I spent an extra $3/4, might as well keep you the way you are.  Plus, I'm scared to depot, I might mess up the e/s.


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

ive depotted all mine in the last few weeks,i used to love them in the containers, but my case was getting too full, and now i think it looks better in the palette, easier to put the colours into order and shades xxx i dont depot the l/e ones though


----------



## Meryl (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I prefer to have palettes. I have a browns/neutrals palette, white/grey/black palette, pink/purple/maroon palette, and blue/teal/green palette, as well as like 15 quads (premade, and selfmade), and several summer and holiday palettes. Most of my colors I depotted myself, and it's just easier to have most of my colors together._

 
Wouldn't you just love to have a larger palette than a 15?

I keep telling the MAs to suggest it to the higher-ups. Or am I the only one who could really use a few 25-30 palettes?


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Wouldn't you just love to have a larger palette than a 15?

I keep telling the MAs to suggest it to the higher-ups. Or am I the only one who could really use a few 25-30 palettes?_

 
That would be the best!


----------



## xtinemelanie (May 29, 2008)

I'm beginning to like them more in pots. I've busted a few e/s in the pallets and they got all over the other colors. Some of them I have no idea how they broke?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's weird.. i think it all depends on how you organize your makeup collection. my pallets are on the bottom while pots are on top. i've noticed pots bounce when i drop them! plus for me, it'll just be one color vs. risking 4-15 in one pallet.

besides, i kinda like the way the pots looked all lined up inside my traincase. yeah, i'm a bit ocd like that lol!


----------



## nai (May 29, 2008)

call me crazy but i hate palettes.  i have 2 from the antiquitease and 2 from fafi and thats it. i always forget about them because they are in the palettes.  i pay extra just to have single pots. i like to pick thru the singles and compare them to each other to see what would look best together.  plus it's so much cuter in their pots!  =p


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 29, 2008)

Once I get a hold of a 15 pan palette, I'm depotting my remaining e/s.  The are only 5 or 6 left that I need to depot because I generally buy them as pans.  I don't depot anything in special packaging though!


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2008)

i like to keep them in the pots - however i have quite alot of space in my dresser for them so guess that's the main reason why i don't bother with pallets.  When i go on holiday i have a quad pallet that i made with my 4 fave eyeshadows and then take mini jars of my pigments.


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 31, 2008)

i like to put them in my palette (actually i already filled one up, and i gotta go out an buy another 15 pallete!!)

its easier for me esp. when you have to use different colors for different looks instead of fumbling around with little pots

(and i like to B2M the pots)


----------



## ApropoMakeup (May 31, 2008)

i prefer palettes, i think this is much more comfortable than searching among the e/s in your makeup bag or case


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have half in palletts and half still single.


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 2, 2008)

i prefer them in pots, in palettes the shadows dust will be on top on one another and will ruin the shade.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer them in the pots because it makes it look like I have more.


----------



## jrm (Jul 6, 2008)

I've read all of the depotting threads and right through this one, and I still *so* can't decide.  I'm up to 22 eyeshadows, with 4 of those are pro refills and are in a small pro quad palette.

I tend to think if I went for depotting, I'd want to go a lot of quad palettes because of the clear lid rather than the 15 palette.  A quad is also much more convenient for carrying around when travelling.

I do love my little pots though, they're so cute all lined up together...


----------



## Chiquita (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't like putting mine in palettes because I like to take whatever ones I've put on with me in my makeup bag. If i only use two or three colours a day, I would hate to carry around palette with things I don't need.


----------



## concertina (Jul 6, 2008)

Palettes, hands down. I like to keep things simple and streamlined. I *hate* having clutter and having to dig for something.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_I prefer them in the pots because it makes it look like I have more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, exactly my thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i'm scared of depotting - i don't want to mess up my e/s (would be soooo typical for me)


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

I keep all my shadows in the pot. I have a whole draw full of MAC shadows.  I think it keeps them fresh & clean. 
Although, I did press my pigments & put them in a 15 pan pallate. I find pressed piggies are easier to work with.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jul 9, 2008)

I like the pots. I've always found palettes messy.

I have a huge tool chest to store my makeup and put like colors in their own drawers, so it's easy to find my colors. I also use Bare Escentuals, so I can put all the green BE pots with the green MAC pots, and so on. That helps keep me from inadvertently buying dupe colors in either brand.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 10, 2008)

i used to keep my shadows single in boxes but since my collection has grown, ive had to depot them all into pallettes. doesnt seem like i have alot now theyre in palettes but when they were in the pots it looked like i had a ton!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 10, 2008)

I put everything in palettes, I have been able to return them to the MAC counter without any questions


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer pots.  I don't like it when shadow dust from one color touches another.

(I also don't like when different foods touch each other on my plate! Weird- I know!)


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_
(I also don't like when different foods touch each other on my plate! Weird- I know!)_

 
Omg I'm the same way!

I have my shadows in pots, but I think when I get more I'll put them in palettes. Not sure yet though.


----------



## nursie (Jul 12, 2008)

i bought some palettes, but i've had them empty for over a year and i think they'll stay that way, i like my eyeshadows seperate and in their own cute little containers, and im ocd so if some of one got on another i'd go insane


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 12, 2008)

I depot everything. Shadows, duos, blushes. 

It's just easier for me because everything is organized and right there in front of me. Even when they were organized as singles, it was still difficult because I have to keep everything in order all the time and things can get misplaced. 

De-potting a shadow only takes me around 30 seconds and I haven't anything damaged so it's just the best option for me. 

Oh yeah, the counters I go to have no issues with accepting de-potted B2M so getting the free stuff is awesome.


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

I prefer keeping my shadows depotted, but only in the quads.

I have about 6 quads, and I know it'd save me even more space if I got a 15-pan but I just really like the convenience of having the see through top.

Also, they're much easier to store and bring out.  If I brought out a 15 pan to do my make up, I think I'd get some crazy stares.


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

Palettes for sure. 
They take up too much space otherwise!

Sometimes I do wish that I could have them seperate if im just going away for a weekend, and since my collection has grown and i've forgotten to put labels inside the palettes, sometimes I forget the names of the ones ive depoted!


----------



## Sugar_'n'_Spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *georgi* 

 
_Palettes for sure. 
They take up too much space otherwise!

Sometimes I do wish that I could have them seperate if im just going away for a weekend, and since my collection has grown and i've forgotten to put labels inside the palettes, sometimes I forget the names of the ones ive depoted!_

 

Hi Georgi, I peel the label off the bottom of the pot & stick it to the bottom of the pan so that I can keep track of which is which.

& I definately agree that pallets are best - I love co-ordinating different e/s combinations in my pallets!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 18, 2008)

i perfer mine in the pans....i have to many to keep them in the pots..i wouldn't know where to put them..lol


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Pots.. it wouldn't be good if you lost the pallette.. plus its looks better when stacked together


----------



## SparklingMissy (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_I think I'm one of the few who depots everything and puts them in 4-pan palettes. The quads save room, like the 15-pan, but I like that the top is clear, so I can see inside. They also give me more options for traveling with my kit and storing them._

 

This is what i do also. I used to have the 15 pan palettes but i couldnt see in them so i wasnt inspired. So now i have the quads and i can put togather colors that i love together and take it with me on the go. Quads all the way!!!


----------



## pratbc (Jul 21, 2008)

I have some OCD tendencies, especially when it comes to my makeup!  I absolutely hate clutter.  As soon as I get a new shadow I depot it and put it in its proper palette.  I organize mine by color spectrum so that it is easier for me to come up with different color combos.  I put the lighter ones or hilight colors in the top row, mediums in the middle and deeper ones on the bottom row.  
Having my e/s in palettes not only helps with organization and declutters but is awesome for travel.  It also doesn't hurt to get FREE products with the empties.  My local freestanding store has no problem taking back the empty pots.  Plus, at the freestanding stores you are not confined to trading for a lippie, you can also get an e/s.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 21, 2008)

I prefer eyeshadows to be in palettes because they're much more practical and easy to carry around but depanning causes too much pain for me because there's always the risk of breaking the eyeshadow. So I still have most of my shadows in singles.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jul 21, 2008)

I put all my eyeshadows in pans...usually the 15-shadow pan but I recently brought a quad for my "everyday" look I go for almost daily (at work, etc) and I like the convenience of it so I might start doing more of these.


----------



## a_star (Jul 30, 2008)

I own 50 eyeshadows and havent yet depot any of them.


----------



## sunshine88 (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont like keeping them single because then I have too many and I need a larger makeup bag. plus I like having them together because it gives you a better idea of what colors to mix and match since they are already together!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually like keeping them single. I depotted some of my e/s including the milani ones, but I love it in their pots. I have palettes, the 15 one, and I don't really like it.. I think I will get the small palettes from now on and keep the e/s in there.. 'cause I can easily see the colors through the transparent cover.
Plus, I love the pots 'cause they're just cute and easy to use..
Maybe that's also because I don't have my own dressing table. I live with my mom in-law so I use make up in the bathroom and I don't like to take the big palette with me. I like the little ones (4-well, pots), they're much simpler..


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the pots haha


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I prefer pallets. It's too frustrating to keep them singles and open and open singles again and again. It's easier and faster to keep them all in pallets.


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

i depot everything
now theyre all perfectly organized by colors in my pallets, it take less space and its so much prettier to look at


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 3, 2008)

I am seriously considering palettes as I've gone MAC crazy the past few months.  I am so tired of digging through my traincase to find a particular color! I am nervous about depotting, and I like to see the names of the colors on the bottom of the pots, how do you ID your colors in the palette?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

all of mine are still in the post & original boxes, always have been. i'm getting a palette from a seller here at specktra, because keeping them in the pots/boxes is just taking up way too much space now. this is a big step for me because i've never used a palette before...hopefully i won't regret depotting everything. 

all the ones in special packaging though (belle azure, lure, neo sci-fi, etc) i'm going to leave in the pot/box simply because i really dig the packaging they came in. i'm big on packaging, so the special ones will always be left in their original state.


----------

